# A/C Charges in Springs



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I am hoping to move to Springs early next year and was hoping someone who already lives in that area in a standard 2 bed villa could give me some idea how much they pay for their monthly A/C throughout winter & summer? My landlord currently pays the A/C where I live now so I would like some idea of the expense Im going to incur before I move!! 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are no separate costs for AC, it's purely worked out on the amount of electricity is costs.

We used to lvie in a 3 bed in the Springs and in the summer the average was about 3k.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I live in a 2 bedroom villa and summertime my average DEWA bill is 2K more or less. It goes down to about 800dhs in the winter. This also includes the water charges though, need to water the garden twice a day in summer.


----------



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

wowsers!!! thanks for that.................maybe I'll just stay here where my Dewa bill averages around 320 pmth!!!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I agree with pamela0810, mine is around the same unfortunately!


----------

